# Quiktune 3000



## duckslayer096 (Apr 15, 2005)

so I have one that I will be taking off my bow, what do you guys think it is worth, its in great condition. Used for 2 seasons. I was thinking $45 shipped? what do you guys think?
D-S


----------



## j.blay (Oct 20, 2008)

I've bought 3 used. I paid $25 to $35 for mine, shipped.


----------

